# John Deere 2355 Tachometer



## rgypsee21 (Jun 9, 2012)

Not sure what happened on my first try with this, but here goes again. My tachometer stopped working on my tractor. Not sure what drives the tach, it stopped after I had a company replace the clutch, they are out of business. Thanks


----------



## silveradofan90 (May 25, 2012)

Its prabably a bad tachometer the wiring must off came loose when they were working on your tractor or the electrical system is going bad in your tractor


----------

